# goofiest chi pics



## angela_markovic

wanted to start a thread of goofy pics - i know i have loads of lillo!!!


----------



## Rachael Polachek

This is Lily with a zoomie hangover, as I recall. She'd been up zooming in the middle of the night and this pic was taken a few hours later. :lol:


----------



## Jill

*Shake, Shake, Shake...Shake your Reuben!*


----------



## angela_markovic

ah bless theyre soooo cute!! poor lil thing with a hangover!...and the ears!!!


----------



## xx-nathalie-xx

great thread !! i love those pics

kisses nat


----------



## Jayne

Great pics everyone :lol:


----------



## jmepap

Here is a silly pic of Sincy.


----------



## nabi

Silly Bella...what a position to sleep in !


----------



## Cooper

I had to look high and low for a goofy pic of Cooper. He tries not to get caught in "bad" situations because he's got an image to uphold.

Actually, the only one I found was his baby picture - the picture from the breeder's website where I first fell in love with him. I thought he resembled the Scarecrow from Wizard of Oz and just had to get him.


----------



## nabi

No wonder Cooper is such a heart throb...he was so adorable as a puppy...tooo cute !


----------



## xx-nathalie-xx

jmepap said:


> Here is a silly pic of Sincy.



that's my cozzy wozzy :lol: 

kisses nat


----------



## sjc

Here is a cute, but "goofy" picture of Bruiser and Teddy. They are taking a nap together. :wink: Silly guys!

sandra


----------



## nabi

Sandra...that pic of Bruiser and Teddy is hilarious !


----------



## sjc

This is a great thread! Goofy Chi Pictures! Love it! :lol: All the picures have made me smile  

sandra
www.chloescustomharness.com


----------



## amykate

All of these puppers look kinda like their hung over!  Chis have such personalities! Gotta love 'em.


----------



## SwEet_WiSHes

Heres a silly Felony pic...


----------



## Rachael Polachek

nabi said:


> Sandra...that pic of Bruiser and Teddy is hilarious !


Exactly my thought!


----------



## angela_markovic

come on guys! they're not goofy they're cute! we want embarrassing photos! the one's they dont want to get out!!!


----------



## SunnyFLMum

Here is Gizmo looking silly...i always catch him in the funkiest poses... :roll:


----------



## Rachael Polachek

SunnyFLMum said:


> Here is Gizmo looking silly...i always catch him in the funkiest poses... :roll:


OMG, he looks like he's laughing his a** off at some hilarious joke!!!!! Too funny! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Maggie's Mom

That last pic of Gizmo is hilarious!! :lol: 

Here's a silly one of Maggie.


----------



## Shelly




----------



## IdahoJen

I posted this pic by itself, before I saw the goofy pic thread...but I think it belongs here! :lol:


----------



## mychisangel

Here's a pic of Minx & Brooke "up close & personal".


----------



## Guest

:wave:


----------



## angela_markovic

great photos everyone i love em!!


----------



## stefanie_farrell

welldone for that topic angela lol thanks for thinking.. I enjoyed seeing everyones goofy pictures


----------



## Cooper

I love this thread ... I keep asking Cooper to do something silly so I can take a photo and he just won't. I guess he's trying to keep his street cred. :lol:


----------



## mychisangel

Found this pic I took some time ago of Minx & Brooke so thought I'd add it. BTW Please note, I no longer give my girls rawhide chews after reading somewhere on this forum that they are dangerous for chis to consume! :shock: ale: :? 

Minx wondering "Shall I hump or shall I chew?"


----------



## Rachael Polachek

mychisangel said:


> Found this pic I took some time ago of Minx & Brooke so thought I'd add it. BTW Please note, I no longer give my girls rawhide chews after reading somewhere on this forum that they are dangerous for chis to consume! :shock: ale: :?
> 
> Minx wondering "Shall I hump or shall I chew?"


And Brooke is like, "Whatever. Just let me sleep." :lol:


----------



## Cooper

Okay, I think Cooper and Fizzy went out for that drink tonight. I just snapped about 10 pictures of Cooper and they all turned out like these two...


----------



## PB&J'sMom

*My goofy kids*

.here are my goofy babys


----------



## Rachael Polachek

Cooper said:


> Okay, I think Cooper and Fizzy went out for that drink tonight. I just snapped about 10 pictures of Cooper and they all turned out like these two...


Boozing is one thing but cigars? And Cubans, no less. :shock: 

Yeah, those Long Island iced teas will sneak up and smack you upside the head. Cooper needs to pace himself. :drunken:


----------



## chihuahua-lady

here is the super jakester and combat tyke lol!!!!


----------



## mychisangel

Rachael Polachek said:


> And Brooke is like, "Whatever. Just let me sleep." :lol:


Haha  Exactly Rachael. LOL I need Lily to come here and keep them in line. :x Lately they've been turning a rug over in the lounge to chew their favourite corner of it, pulling succelents from pot plants on sundeck, knocking cushions off lounge furniture, etc. Little rascals. :lol:

LOL :shock: That expression on Cooper's face says it all.  He looks like he has one heck of a hangover. :lol:


----------



## saintschamp10

they are all sooo cute my chi is only 3 weeks old and i still don't have him home yet but here's a pic with his eyes still closed


----------



## luv4mygirls

mychisangel said:


> Rachael Polachek said:
> 
> 
> 
> And Brooke is like, "Whatever. Just let me sleep." :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> Haha  Exactly Rachael. LOL I need Lily to come here and keep them in line. :x Lately they've been turning a rug over in the lounge to chew their favourite corner of it, pulling succelents from pot plants on sundeck, knocking cushions off lounge furniture, etc. Little rascals. :lol:
> 
> LOL :shock: That expression on Cooper's face says it all.  He looks like he has one heck of a hangover. :lol:
Click to expand...

POT plants? or POTTED plants? lol  just kidding!


----------



## babicurl85

*Silly Lu*

This is Lu, I got this picture while she was in mid-chew.


----------



## Pismo

Hi...new here. Thought this picture of Mo would fit with all the other goofy chis. Fell asleep playing with his sock.


----------



## goldie

Tico playing with his "puppy"


----------



## IdahoJen

Pismo said:


> Hi...new here. Thought this picture of Mo would fit with all the other goofy chis. Fell asleep playing with his sock.


He looks so content with his treasure! :lol:


----------



## vpkb

is this goofey or scary?


----------



## Cooper

vpkb said:


> is this goofey or scary?


It's a little of both!! I think it would be scarier if he was looking into the camera doing that.


----------



## Boogaloo

Don't tell Bosco I posted this...he would be SOOOO humiliated.


----------



## NaliaLee

at 7 weeks he couldn't look any more sillier.


----------



## Chico's Mama

all these pics are so cute! here's one of Chico i think is kinda goofy...he has no shame laying here like this :lol:


----------



## Rachael Polachek

Boogaloo said:


> Don't tell Bosco I posted this...he would be SOOOO humiliated.


OMG, what a face! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Auggies Mom

I love these funny/goofy threads. They are my favorite cause they are so cute and so funny. I was really having trouble picking just one of Auggie ( he has so many goofy ones ) but just to make Bosco feel better I picked this one :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Kari

These pictures are great! Bosco and Auggie are so funny! :lol: 

Gizmo looks like he is laughing in every picture!! :lol:


----------



## ngtah00

hee hee, this one is hilarious. Sammy with her toy as a crown. I think she hates me for this picture.


----------



## Vala

:hello1: :hello1: :hello1: Auggie, Auggie, Auggie :hello1: :hello1: :hello1: 
All the pics are soooo funny!!!


----------



## mychisangel

The pics of Bosco and Auggie are absolutely hilarious!  :laughing6: :laughing4: 

And Sammy is a really beautiful goofy chi.  Love the second pic, especially, she's utterly gorgeously goofy.


----------



## luvmydogs

All these pics are just comical. Here is Bella when she was 10 weeks old trying to take her shirt off.

Leslie


----------



## Auggies Mom

Hehe That's funny :lol: :lol: That is exactly what augster would do if I tried to put clothes on him :roll:


----------



## ilovesadie

OMG these photos are sooo cute and funny!!! :lol:


----------



## xx-nathalie-xx

all those pics are hilarious  

kisses nat


----------



## JOLIE'SMOM

Cooper said:


> Okay, I think Cooper and Fizzy went out for that drink tonight. I just snapped about 10 pictures of Cooper and they all turned out like these two...


Cooper definently looks hung over. :lol:


----------



## *Sarah*

Stitchy making a funny face and Nemo being camera shy for once


----------



## angela_markovic

oh theyre all so cute! little nemo was so adorable. stich is a real cutie, is he related to nemo? i remember you told me you would get one from nemo's parents? i hope lillo can meet him one day lots of love angela xxx


----------



## maureen

Auggies Mom said:


> I love these funny/goofy threads. They are my favorite cause they are so cute and so funny. I was really having trouble picking just one of Auggie ( he has so many goofy ones ) but just to make Bosco feel better I picked this one :lol: :lol: :lol:



:lol: :lol: My daughter thinks Auggie looks like Jack Nicholson the actor, in that pic.


----------



## *Sarah*

angela_markovic said:


> oh theyre all so cute! little nemo was so adorable. stich is a real cutie, is he related to nemo? i remember you told me you would get one from nemo's parents? i hope lillo can meet him one day lots of love angela xxx


I'm getting Nemo's little bro or sis in Dec  So I'm gonna have 2.if ur going to the big chi meet Stitch will be there if not I'm sure I can meet u up in london one day


----------



## lfutch




----------



## LaVida

Heres a few of Vida. I couldn't choose.


----------



## Rachael Polachek

lfutch, she looks like she just heard the funniest joke. :lol: :lol:


----------



## tik0z

wheres my glasses? =)


----------



## Jayne

Tysons Goofball impression!! 
:wave:


----------



## angela_markovic

nemochi said:


> angela_markovic said:
> 
> 
> 
> oh theyre all so cute! little nemo was so adorable. stich is a real cutie, is he related to nemo? i remember you told me you would get one from nemo's parents? i hope lillo can meet him one day lots of love angela xxx
> 
> 
> 
> I'm getting Nemo's little bro or sis in Dec  So I'm gonna have 2.if ur going to the big chi meet Stitch will be there if not I'm sure I can meet u up in london one day
Click to expand...

when & where's that? i saw something was being organised for bristol? xx


----------



## CooperChi

Great pictures everyone! They really made me laugh. I especially loved that pic from IdahoJen! That's priceless!


----------



## Kari

maureen said:


> Auggies Mom said:
> 
> 
> 
> I love these funny/goofy threads. They are my favorite cause they are so cute and so funny. I was really having trouble picking just one of Auggie ( he has so many goofy ones ) but just to make Bosco feel better I picked this one :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :lol: :lol: My daughter thinks Auggie looks like Jack Nicholson the actor, in that pic.
Click to expand...

OMG he does!!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## *Sarah*

angela_markovic said:


> nemochi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> angela_markovic said:
> 
> 
> 
> oh theyre all so cute! little nemo was so adorable. stich is a real cutie, is he related to nemo? i remember you told me you would get one from nemo's parents? i hope lillo can meet him one day lots of love angela xxx
> 
> 
> 
> I'm getting Nemo's little bro or sis in Dec  So I'm gonna have 2.if ur going to the big chi meet Stitch will be there if not I'm sure I can meet u up in london one day
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> when & where's that? i saw something was being organised for bristol? xx
Click to expand...

The big birmingham meet  I think loads of chihuahua's will be good for Stitch


----------



## angela_markovic

yeah i just saw all the posts on the meeet buy im graduating exactly that time so might have exams  oh well ive got my fingers crossed i finish before the meet-up so i can come too!!! if not we should organise another in london :lol:


----------



## *Sarah*

angela_markovic said:


> yeah i just saw all the posts on the meeet buy im graduating exactly that time so might have exams  oh well ive got my fingers crossed i finish before the meet-up so i can come too!!! if not we should organise another in london :lol:


 well I'm usually off work on sundays  so once Stitch is old enough I can always bring him up


----------



## Auggies Mom

Good grief your daughter is observant He kinda does :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## angela_markovic

nemochi said:


> angela_markovic said:
> 
> 
> 
> yeah i just saw all the posts on the meeet buy im graduating exactly that time so might have exams  oh well ive got my fingers crossed i finish before the meet-up so i can come too!!! if not we should organise another in london :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> well I'm usually off work on sundays  so once Stitch is old enough I can always bring him up
Click to expand...

that would be really nice, maybe after im back from holiay in the beginning of september? xxx


----------



## fizzy n kirbys mum

Fizzy looking silly :lol: :lol:


----------



## Jayne

oh Fizzy you can lick ur own nose , now thats cool 8)


----------



## *Sarah*

angela_markovic said:


> nemochi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> angela_markovic said:
> 
> 
> 
> yeah i just saw all the posts on the meeet buy im graduating exactly that time so might have exams  oh well ive got my fingers crossed i finish before the meet-up so i can come too!!! if not we should organise another in london :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> well I'm usually off work on sundays  so once Stitch is old enough I can always bring him up
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> that would be really nice, maybe after im back from holiay in the beginning of september? xxx
Click to expand...

he's having his jabs done at around 3 months soooo once they're done we can arrange something I'm guessing mid Sept but I cant promise he'll be well behaved lol


----------



## Rachael Polachek

Maybe we can have a thread of just nose licking pics.


----------



## ilovesadie

Here are some of Sadie's funny pics! I need to dig up some of Ritz!

This one is so weird...I don't remember what she was doing!









Sadie and the late Mr. Binky









Here's Sadie mid-roll. :wink: 









Here's Sadie humping her bunny!


----------



## Kari

:lol: :lol: Oh my gosh, it looks like Sadie is trying to mark on Mr. Binky. 

I love that first picture of her, she looks so pretty!


----------



## mychisangel

ilovesadie said:


> Here are some of Sadie's funny pics! I need to dig up some of Ritz!
> LOL They're all great pics.  That first one she seems to be saying either "Mommy, wait, come'ere, don't go" or "Gimme five!." :laughing4: Poor Mr Binky in the second! :laughing8: And you didn't even need a caption for the last pic!  :laughing2: She's a laugh a minute. :laughing3: I especially love that first pic - the expression on her face.... :laughing1:


----------



## Cooper

Rachael Polachek said:


> Maybe we can have a thread of just nose licking pics.


I love that picture of Lily. You can really see her markings and beautiful face much better than in the pictures I've seen before! She's such a pretty girl!


----------



## mychisangel

Cooper said:


> Rachael Polachek said:
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe we can have a thread of just nose licking pics.
> 
> 
> 
> I love that picture of Lily. You can really see her markings and beautiful face much better than in the pictures I've seen before! She's such a pretty girl!
Click to expand...

You couldn't have said it better! :lol: Rachael I love what she's wearing! :laughing4:


----------



## PB&J'sMom

*my poor lil' aflicted baby!*

She looks like such a dork!


----------



## Rachael Polachek

mychisangel said:


> Cooper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rachael Polachek said:
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe we can have a thread of just nose licking pics.
> 
> 
> 
> I love that picture of Lily. You can really see her markings and beautiful face much better than in the pictures I've seen before! She's such a pretty girl!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You couldn't have said it better! :lol: Rachael I love what she's wearing! :laughing4:
Click to expand...

Thanks, I think she's sorta purty too.  

That is one of my better creations. :toothy7: Every time I knit her a sweater it's an adventure. I'm terrible at measuring so it's always exciting to see if the finished product actually fits her. :lol:


----------



## Rachael Polachek

*Re: my poor lil' aflicted baby!*



PB&J'sMom said:


> She looks like such a dork!


But an exceptionally beautiful dork! :wave:


----------



## Rachael Polachek

I know what Sadie's doing with her bunny but what about Mr. Binky? What's up with him? :? Sadie looks really buff in that first pic. Look at the muscle tone on that girl! :lol:


----------



## Auggies Mom

I really hate to repeat myself but these are hilarious. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## WonkaBar

Here's a weird picture of my girl wonka being a bit _nosey_... if ya know what I mean :lol:


----------



## goldie

WonkaBar said:


> Here's a weird picture of my girl wonka being a bit _nosey_... if ya know what I mean :lol:


this has to be the best yet!


----------



## ilovesadie

Kari said:


> :lol: :lol: Oh my gosh, it looks like Sadie is trying to mark on Mr. Binky.
> 
> I love that first picture of her, she looks so pretty!


I think she think's that Binky is a dog and she's letting him smell her? :wink: I don't know...she's a weirdo!!


----------



## ilovesadie

mychisangel said:


> LOL They're all great pics.  That first one she seems to be saying either "Mommy, wait, come'ere, don't go" or "Gimme five!." :laughing4: Poor Mr Binky in the second! :laughing8: And you didn't even need a caption for the last pic!  :laughing2: She's a laugh a minute. :laughing3: I especially love that first pic - the expression on her face.... :laughing1:


LOL yeah I have no idea what she was doing in the first pic. It looks like she's gone nuts!


----------



## ilovesadie

Rachael Polachek said:


> I know what Sadie's doing with her bunny but what about Mr. Binky? What's up with him? :? Sadie looks really buff in that first pic. Look at the muscle tone on that girl! :lol:


LOL...after looking at the last pic it looks like she wants to hump Binky too!! :shock: :lol: She humps that bunny every single night. It was the very first toy Nate and I gave her!! It still cracks me up watching her because she grabs the nose with her mouth, puts her arms around it and jumps up and down with the bunny backwards. She goes in circles backwards too until she hits a wall or something. It's a riot! I should post a video of it. I have several on my computer at home! And yes, she is VERY muscular! I wish I was as toned as her!! :wink:


----------

